# Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass



## Whiskeysour (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Über Diabolo 3 wird ja grad viel geredet, hätte schon Interesse an dem Spiel aber da die Meunungen recht gespalten sind würde ich mir selbst gern ein Bild machen.

Falls noch jemand von euch einen Gästepass übrig hat wäre das prima 

Gruss

Whiskeysour


----------

